# Creature-WIP



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm at about step 4 for the body. Assembly, putty, sanding and primer are all done-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=959


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

Cool, a zebra-fish man!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Looks just like my new neighbor.

Huzz :jest:


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks like a good start! Can't wait to see it FIN-ished!!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Ouch! LOL!

Huzz


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

Hey Dave!

You livin' near the Black Lagoon these days?

F91,

He looks like an escaped convict! I WAS A CREATURE FROM A CHAIN GANG!

On the other hand, there's something about those black knee-high socks that suggests a baseball uniform! I guess we don't have to ask Who's on first?

- GJS


----------



## The-Nightsky (May 10, 2005)

lookin Good Rich! Cant wait to see how it turns out.i have never "preshaded" before so I am very curious.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that's an interesting approach . can't wait to see the finish . 
this has got to be one of the hardest kits to get the seams blended on . 
hb


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Dig those crazy pajamas, man!! Cool!!


Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

update, no more chain-gang Creature-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=960


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Novel approach, F91, and results are looking good. Can't wait to see the finshed product !!!
I found a "highlights' first plan by accident when I did my "THING from A.W.". I highlighted first, thought I screwed up, then oversprayed with translucent blue, & it came out good by accident.
( Hey, even a busted clock is right twice a day !!! )


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

Looking like the Creature, we are afraid of! I though the zebra look was even scarier.


----------



## AFILMDUDE (Nov 27, 2000)

Cool technique! Thanks for posting!


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

2 more pics, drybrushing and oil washes-
http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=961

Last update for tonight-

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=963


----------



## irocer (Aug 22, 2000)

Great looking so far! The shading technique is cool- never thought about that way of doing business.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

He's shaping up nicely!

- GJS


----------



## razorwyre1 (Jan 28, 2004)

very very nice!


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

Rich , that is looking excellent my man ! he's really got depth to the skin . you're workin' like a madman . 
hb


----------



## MonsterModelMan (Dec 20, 2000)

Love your version of the Creature, Rich! 

Your approach on this one with the WIP pics really helps modelers to understand how to achieve the type of results everyone drools over!

Someday, I'll get a better understanding on how to create and apply a wash! Got the drybrushing technique down but the wash...is still alittle washy for me!

Keep up the great work my friend!

MMM


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Nice work as always Rich

Randy


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Anyone for fish and chips - Awesome work!

Rich, did you use oils, acrylics or both? Did you seal between base colors and washes? 

Do tell!

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks Randy!
Huzz-
The base coat is Krylon Flat white spray paint. The dark green and brown stripes are testors acrylics. The yellow is Citadel acrylic, the green is Zinc Chromate Testors acrylic. I didn't use any seal coats for this model because of the effect an acrylic gloss coat has on the oil wash. If a gloss acrylic seal coat is used, an oil wash has a tendency to flow better but the raised details will not be "knocked down" as well due to the wash not staying on the high spots. Plus, I'm just doing this for a friend, so it doesn't have to be that great!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Thanks Rich!

So am I understanding correctly that the washes are oil washes applied over acrylic base coats? It looks great but i would have expected that not to work well.

Huzz


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

Excellent progress, f91!

Regards, Dan


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Huzz- It wouldn't work well over an enamel basecoat, but the thinner in the oils won't attack the acrylic (water based) paint.


----------



## lastguardian (May 20, 2005)

Wow -- that was quick! 

Shane


----------



## Lloyd Collins (Sep 25, 2004)

It looks fantastic!!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I was doing a Google search for something else and happened upon this:

http://www.monsterjones.com/Creature%20Water%20ballet.html

I thought it might be inspiring to those of you who are presently tackling your own creatures!

- GJS


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

that is one incredible model . 
hb


----------



## Superbird (Apr 12, 2002)

Thanks for taking the time to take pictures of your progress. Your Creature looks great!


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Great pictures, F91, and it loks like you have the Monsters of the Movies Creature kit waiting in the background as well! Are you going to paint it in the same way, or try a different colour scheme altogether?


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Cro- Probably a different color scheme. I don't want to be pedictable. I also have a geometric mini resin Creature.


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Latest update. Went for a gloss look for the skin and also a water-look for the base. Still have a few details to add, finish the snake, etc...

http://groups.msn.com/AURORAMODELS/photos.msnw?action=ShowPhoto&PhotoID=965


----------



## AZbuilder (Jul 16, 1999)

*Gill Man*

great looking creature ya got there F91. :dude: like the way you did the fossil hand and the wet look Creech. great job.

AZbuilder
John Davis


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Thanks AZ. Your Creature looks really good too. I'm still not sure about the wet look, but if you say so!


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Rich, is the MOTM Creature an original Aurora or the repop by Retroresin? I've been contemplating getting the Retroresin kit and I'm wondering how other folks have found it.

Huzz


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Huzz, Mines an original, got a pretty good deal on it too. Only missing the little fish and a few claws. I have heard good things about the retro-resin kits, but I don't own any.


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Looks great!! love the colors !


----------



## Rebel Rocker (Jan 26, 2000)

Very, very beautiful work!! Gives me a lot of great ideas to steal, er, I mean imitate. Are ya flattered?

Wayne


----------



## F91 (Mar 3, 2002)

Go for it, I post this stuff to try and help if I can and it is flattering. Heck, this is where I get my ideas!


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

What's "WIP" mean?

OAB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Water-Inhaling-Person.

 Huzz


----------



## origAurora buyer (Jan 12, 1999)

....Right.

How stupid of me.

Thanks.

OAB


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Also, 

Whizzes In Pool.

And, in some very rare cases:

Work In Progress!!!!

Huzz

Oh come on - smile a little bit!!!


----------



## Aurora-brat (Oct 23, 2002)

Or...as Elmer Fudd would say...

"West In Peace...you wascle wabbit!"


----------



## Dave Hussey (Nov 20, 1998)

Good one!!!


----------

